# Wiring shop lights.



## ryan.s (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm planning on installing 8 4' fluorescent strip lights in my 18X20 shop with 8' finished ceilings. The strip lights are the budget type from Walmart with plugs. I was initially planning to install 8 outlets in the ceiling, one for each of the fixtures but was hoping to achieve a cleaner look. The 5 foot cords for each of the lights are some what bulky and was wondering what my options were. Is there anyway of safely hardwiring the fixtures by cutting off the plug and running the cord it into the ceiling through a hole? All the lights will run off a dedicated circuit with a 20amp breaker.


----------



## darren (Nov 24, 2005)

Do you have access to above the lights or are you stuck with doing somehting on the surface.

If you can get above I would cut the cord end off or take it off and toss it out. Make a hole in the top of the fixture for your connector then make a hole in your ceiling that is big enough to fit the connector in. Drop a wire through the hole into the connector. Lift the fixture up and no wire or connector to be seen.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

If you alter the light fixture by eliminating the male cord end supplied with the fixture, you automatically void any warranty that comes with the fixture. Plus you violate NEC article 110.3(B). Either get new fixtures or install duplex receptacles in the ceiling.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Magnettica said:


> Either get new fixtures or install duplex receptacles in the ceiling.


BINGO!
Those fixtures ARE NOT meant to be hard wired. Period.


----------



## ryan.s (Mar 25, 2005)

I do have access to above the lights through the attic. 

On NEC article 110.3(B), would I still be violating it if I called the manufacturer of the fixture and was told it was okay to cut the plug off the cord for hardwiring?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

If the cord could be disconnected "though most unlikely by design" and hardwired then i would run EMT between the lights and the end light plugging into a switched ceiling rec or just hardwire the whole circuit with no rec. I think it would be worth you time to spend a little more money on a better quality light anyway. That cheap junk will start humming in a few months and certainly doesnt like the cold.


----------



## ryan.s (Mar 25, 2005)

woodchuck2 said:


> If the cord could be disconnected "though most unlikely by design" and hardwired then i would run EMT between the lights and the end light plugging into a switched ceiling rec or just hardwire the whole circuit with no rec. I think it would be worth you time to spend a little more money on a better quality light anyway. That cheap junk will start humming in a few months and certainly doesnt like the cold.


Sorry, what's an EMT?


----------



## Stickman (Mar 7, 2008)

Return the lights go to a big box store get some cheep ones, then call your electrician to wire them up for you. IF you have access above this ceiling the installation should be fast and easy as well as low cost. It will be a much cleaner look. 

? How were you planning on controling these lights with the way you were going to install them?


I would have your electrician do them to best suit the lay out, however i would consider having one wired up to be used as a night light if your shop has this need.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

ryan.s said:


> On NEC article 110.3(B), would I still be violating it if I called the manufacturer of the fixture and was told it was okay to cut the plug off the cord for hardwiring?


Yes, becasuse the flexible cord would be used as permanent wiring, which is another NEC violation. You only have two safe choices. Install a receptacle for each fixture or get the proper fixtures intended to be hardwired.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

ryan.s said:


> Sorry, what's an EMT?


OR better yet hire a pro to hang the new lights!


----------



## ryan.s (Mar 25, 2005)

Stickman said:


> ? How were you planning on controling these lights with the way you were going to install them?


There are already existing lights with a switch that these will be replacing.

But I get the point, I guess I'll be changing the fixtures and calling my local electrician.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Forget those cheap shop lights with the cheesy magnetic ballasts! Recently, I bought a 4' shop light from Lowes with an electronic ballast that uses T-8 bulbs. Much, much better & for only $17. Just try to buy the ballast alone for that price!
Steve


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

stp57 said:


> Forget those cheap shop lights with the cheesy magnetic ballasts! Recently, I bought a 4' shop light from Lowes with an electronic ballast that uses T-8 bulbs. Much, much better & for only $17. Just try to buy the ballast alone for that price!
> Steve


Best of luck with that one. I'm not psychic, but I'd be willing to bet that it either had a "Wuxi Heng Fen" or "Pacific Electric" brand ballast in it. In a short time, you will be buying new ballasts. I don't expect you to take my word on it, but when they fail, think back to when you read this.

A magnetic ballast is not cheesy. They always did, and always will, have a longer life than the electronic counterparts. Everything's moving to the electronic ballasts, so our hand is sort of forced for the most part.


----------



## dezwitinc (Dec 5, 2007)

md,
Was that you I saw sneaking some electricity out in the barn or just the glow of your candles?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

dezwitinc said:


> md,
> Was that you I saw sneaking some electricity out in the barn or just the glow of your candles?


He IS NOT Amish. Although one can never be sure by his AVATAR!


----------

